# Question About Cubase 10 Pro & the Steinberg (or Vienna) Key



## PaulieDC (Apr 16, 2019)

I crossgraded from Studio One Pro to Cubase 10 Pro and have it running nicely on my tower. I'm not used to this STUPID mandatory USB stick that you have to have, so my question is in regards to a 2nd PC (laptop actually). To run Cubase on a laptop as a second instance, first I assume I get a second install, and do I have to yank out and use the same Steinberg Key for the laptop? Can I just buy a second Steinberg Key, set up the licensing however that works and keep that 2nd key with my laptop and run Cubase? Or do you have to use one Key for your separate installs?


----------



## Will Blackburn (Apr 16, 2019)

You can install cubase on as many comps as you like from your mysteinberg account but Its one key per licence. So yeah you can use the key on multiple comps but if you want two keys you need to buy x2 cubases.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 16, 2019)

You can also use their soft E-license, so you don't need the dongle.


----------



## JamieLang (Apr 16, 2019)

You can't use the soft elicenser for Cubase Pro unless something's changed really recently.

And you can't buy a second key (without buying a second license), because that constitutes a second license. You can literally install it on as many computers as you want, but you have to move the key around because it IS the license. Someone steals that key--you no longer own Cubase. Treat it accordingly.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 16, 2019)

Shoot, I didn't realize it wasn't available on C10....I heard it would be implemented but apparently not :(


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 16, 2019)

Will Blackburn said:


> You can install cubase on as many comps as you like from your mysteinberg account but Its one key per licence. So yeah you can use the key on multiple comps but if you want two keys you need to buy x2 cubases.


OK, then one key it is. Wow. I'm spoiled. Studio One gives you 5 installs with a username and password, plus you can hop on your page on their site and deactivate as needed even if you don't have access to the computer. OK STEINBERG, time to catch up on licensing formats!  But PreSonus needs to catch up on multithreading and i9 support for Notion, so Cubase and an overpriced USB stick it is.


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 16, 2019)

I


JamieLang said:


> You can't use the soft elicenser for Cubase Pro unless something's changed really recently.
> 
> And you can't buy a second key (without buying a second license), because that constitutes a second license. You can literally install it on as many computers as you want, but you have to move the key around because it IS the license. Someone steals that key--you no longer own Cubase. Treat it accordingly.


Steinberg needs to hop on Amazon and buy a clue.


----------

